# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  100% Whey Protein Professional (Scitec Nutrition)

## stevengr

Ειναι η πρωτεινη που πουλαει το εν λογω store. Την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις; Θα ηθελα εντυπωσεις απο την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη αλλα και απο αποψη γευσης, ετσι ωστε να προβω σε παραγγελια της.





 






Την εταιρια δεν την ξερω καθολου και δεν εχω δοκιμασει ποτε προϊοντα της. Ελπιζω να ειναι καλη.

----------


## giorgos_xania

σημερα τη παρελαβα...


απο αποψη γευσης ΤΑ ΣΠΑΕΙ!!!


ΥΓ=ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΟΥΡΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΙΞΙΜΟ  :04. Basket:   :04. Basket:   :03. Military All OK:

----------


## stevengr

Τι γευση πηρες;

----------


## giorgos_xania

σοκολατα κλασικα!!!!

----------


## stevengr

> σοκολατα κλασικα!!!!


Ευχαριστω.

Θα περιμενω να μου πεις και αποτελεσματα. Επισης θα ηθελα να μου πεις εαν ειναι ευκολοχονευτη (ελπιζω να την πινεις με νερο..  8)  )

----------


## giorgos_xania

αποτελεσματα?? βλεπεις διαφορα σε αποτελεσματα αναμεσα σε πρωτεινες?

ναι ειναι ευκολοχονευτη(με νερο)

----------


## Sourlas

Γιωργο δεν υπηρξε κανενα πρηξιμο.Απλα ειμαστε σε αναζητηση αλλης φορμουλας αποστολης στο νησι γιατι επεσαν και γιορτες μαζι.

----------


## skiadis

κανενας αλλος που να την εχει δοκιμασει??

----------


## tonycub

Aυτη ειναι?

----------


## skiadis

λογικα για αυτη πρεπει να ειναι το θεμα

----------


## jackaction

αν μιλαμε για αυτην εχω την βανιλια-μελι γευση και ειναι λιγο πολυ οτι γραφει  :08. Turtle: 
διαλητοτητα θα εβαζα 9
γευση 10
τιμη αν ψαξεις εχει και φθηνοτερες...αν ψαξεις πολυ εχει αρκετα φθηνοτερες :02. Chinese: 
πρηξιμο φουσκομα τιποτα αλλα απο στομαχι ειμαι λιγο κτηνος  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Stella

Εχω δοκιμάσει κάμποσες γεύσεις, περισσότερο μου άρεσε η σοκολάτα-καρύδα. 
Πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα και καμία ενόχληση στο στομάχι. Επίσης γίνεται αρκετά πηχτή και όχι νερουλη σαν κάποιες άλλες!

----------


## amateur666

h caramel απο γευση μετραει????>... :01. Unsure:

----------


## primordial

Καλύτερα τώρα... :01. Mr. Green: 

Μου αρέσει πάντως, ψήνομαι να την δοκιμάσω..... γεύσεις τι λένε..??? Κάποια που να ξεχωρίζει..??

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Τα σπαει? Μεγαλη εντυπωση μου κανει η ταυρινη που περιεχει μεσα και οι μεγαλες ποσοτητες αμινοξεων ανα scoop. Γιατι επιπεδο αθλητων ομως προοριζεται?

----------


## beefmeup

> . Γιατι επιπεδο αθλητων ομως προοριζεται?


δλδ??

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Εννοω ειναι για οποιονδηποτε σκληρα γυμναζομενο αυτο το προιον?

----------


## thanos col

αρκετο colesterol δεν εχει?

----------


## beefmeup

> Εννοω ειναι για οποιονδηποτε σκληρα γυμναζομενο αυτο το προιον?


ε,οπως μπορει να ειναι κ ολες οι αλλες πρωτεινες..

----------


## sofos

> αρκετο colesterol δεν εχει?


οχι με την καμια δεν εχει πολυ χοληστερολη,λιγη εχει,αλλες εχουν απο 40μγ και πανω...

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Tελικα τι θα λεγατε? Μαζι με αυτο? http://www.xtr.gr/aminoxea/11627/AMI...USCLEMEDS).htm

----------


## paokdz

ποια απ τις 2 θα επιλέγατε?

----------


## Qlim4X

Διαλιτοτιτα 10/10
Γευση 9/10

παρα πολυ καλη επιλογη θα ελεγα

----------


## mpalarinakorina

αυτην παιρνω εγω...!!!! γενικα η εταιρια αυτη ειναι κορυφαια κατα την γνωμη μου. ουτε νερα κραταει ουτε σε φουσκωνει ουτε τπτ.

----------


## TheWorst

Ελπιζω συντομα να τη δοκιμασω.
Αλλα μαζευουμε λεφτα για *μεγαλη* παραγγελια 5 κιλων.
Ολα ή τιποτα  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

> ουτε νερα κραταει ουτε σε φουσκωνει ουτε τπτ.


που να κρατησει νερα δλδ..? :01. Unsure:

----------


## deluxe

Πηρα αυτη την εκδοση της Whey  με γευση λευκη σοκολατα.

Πιο πολυ θυμιζει βανιλια, ενω ειναι λες και εχει κατι κομματακια μεσα γλυκα, που σου αφηνουν γευση λευκης σοκολατας. Λες και ειναι κοκκοι ζαχαρης. Ισως ειναι ασπαρταμη;  :01. Unsure: 



Ingredients: (chocolate flavor): ActivePep Protein Shuttle matrix (ion-exchange whey protein isolate, micro-ultrafiltered whey protein isolate, hydrolyzed whey protein peptides), cocoa, artificial flavor, xanthan gum, *aspartame*. 
*PHENYLKETONURICS: Contains phenylalanine* 

Η phenylanine ειναι κατι κακο;

----------


## Hercules

> Πηρα αυτη την εκδοση της Whey  με γευση λευκη σοκολατα.
> 
> Πιο πολυ θυμιζει βανιλια, ενω ειναι λες και εχει κατι κομματακια μεσα γλυκα, που σου αφηνουν γευση λευκης σοκολατας. Λες και ειναι κοκκοι ζαχαρης. Ισως ειναι ασπαρταμη; 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients: (chocolate flavor): ActivePep Protein Shuttle matrix (ion-exchange whey protein isolate, micro-ultrafiltered whey protein isolate, hydrolyzed whey protein peptides), cocoa, artificial flavor, xanthan gum, *aspartame*. 
> *PHENYLKETONURICS: Contains phenylalanine* 
> 
> Η phenylanine ειναι κατι κακο;


η φενυλανινη ενα αμινοξυ ειναι,αν δεν πασχεις απο φενυλοκαιτονουρια τοτε δεν εχεις προβλημα

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

> ποια απ τις 2 θα επιλέγατε?


την δευτερη εγω

----------


## kafros gate 7

λοιπον παιδια αν και πινω το δικιλο που ειχα παραγγειλει εδω και λιγο καιρο τωρα αξιοθηκα να 
γραψω.

εχω την κοκκινη σε γευση σοκολατα-φραουλα.
διαλυτοτητα 10/10
γευση 10/10 μιλαμε τρομερη και πηχτη.

δεν εχω δοκιμασει gaspari,syntrax που εχω διαβασει καλες
κριτικες για αυτες τις 2, αλλα για 'μενα απο γευση και 
διαλυτοτητα ειναι στο top3, για να μην πω κορυφαια.
αρωμα σκετο λεμεεεε.... :01. Razz:

----------


## turbocharged_male

Παιδια επειδη εχω θεμα με τις γευσεις, εχω στο ντουλαπι μου 2 μισες πρωτεινες επειδη δ μπορω να τις πινω αλλο, σε τι γευση να την παρω αυτη τη πρωτεινη?

----------


## turbocharged_male

> Παιδια επειδη εχω θεμα με τις γευσεις, εχω στο ντουλαπι μου 2 μισες πρωτεινες επειδη δ μπορω να τις πινω αλλο, σε τι γευση να την παρω αυτη τη πρωτεινη?


 Τελικα την πηρα σε γευση chocolate hazelut κ ειναι μια χαρα σε γευση κ σε διαλιτοτητα σχετικα καλη.

----------


## pavlito10

Σημερα προμηθευτηκα σε γευση σοκολατα-φουντουκι
ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ γευση και πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα.αρκετα ευκολοχωνεπτη με νερο που την πινω
οταν την ανοιγω μοσχοβολαει φουντουκι!!!!
συνοπτικα
ΔΙΑΛΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ 10/10
ΓΕΥΣΗ 10/10
ΧΩΝΕΨΗ 9/10

απο τις καλυτερες που εχω παρει...

----------


## TrankLL

Παιδεία σκέφτομαι να την πάρω και εγώ, αξίζει τι πιστεύετε; Είμαι ανάμεσα σε αυτήν και στην MYOFUSION (GASPARI).

----------


## s0k0s

> Παιδεία σκέφτομαι να την πάρω και εγώ, αξίζει τι πιστεύετε; Είμαι ανάμεσα σε αυτήν και στην MYOFUSION (GASPARI).


Φιλε 2 σελιδες σχολια υπαρχουν..  :01. Wink:  
Παρε την φθηνοτερη...

----------


## turbocharged_male

Αν την παρεις σε λευκη σοκολατα με φραουλα θα παθεις πλακα απο γευση...Θα θες να πινεις συνεχεια :03. Thumb up:

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

Μπορεί να μου δώσει κάποιος link για ευρωπαϊκό site με pm (εκτός του πορτογάλου) για αγορα;

----------


## angus young

Απο τις καλυτερες πρωτεινες που εχω παρει....εχω δοκιμασει 3 γευσεις (σοκολατα-καρυδα,σοκολατα-φουντουκι,βανιλια-μελι),και ειναι ολες απιστευτες.διαλυεται τελεια,και δεν με φουσκωνει καθολου...

----------


## koukoutsaki

Πήρα τη σοκολάτα φουντουκι
Πολυ καλη σα λιωμενη μερεντα μου θυμίζει. Ελαφριά στο στομάχι ευπεπτη καθότι δυσανεξια στη λακτόζη και θα το καταλάβαινα αμέσως  :01. Wink:  
Πιο λίγες θερμίδες και ζάχαρη /είχα κολλήσει γιά καιρο με myofusion.

Θεωρώ ότι είναι καλη επιλογή όσοι είστε ιδιοτροποι/ες με τις γεύσεις δε χάνετε κάτι να τη δοκιμάσετε.

----------


## RAMBO

Δοκίμασα την σοκολάτα φουντούκι,διαλυτότητα πολύ καλή,ελαφριά στο στομάχι και χωρίς ενοχλήσεις,απο γεύση πολύ καλή :03. Clap:

----------


## aqua_bill

πηρα την ls ειχε καλτερο αμινογραμμα...

----------


## albb

πήρα σήμερα την κόκκινη με γεύση λευκή σοκολάτα-φράουλα..απο γεύση πολύ καλή και διαλυτότητα επίσης.αν και για τα γούστα μου μου άρεσε περισσότερο η σοκολάτα-φουντούκι που είχα δοκιμάσει παλιώτερα!

----------


## just chris

ειναι λιγο ηλιθιοι εκει στη scitec ετσι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
η γαμωprofesional η 5λιβρη 83 ΕΥΡΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ.
μα τι νομιζουν οτι πουλανε ρε?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! πρωτεινη απο τρουφα χαβιαρι κ φαγωσιμο χρυσο??????????????

----------


## TheWorst

στα 110-115 ευρω τη βρισκω 5κιλη ..  Η αλλη η απλη whey κατω απο 80 ευρω για 5κιλη.

----------


## just chris

εγω μιλαω για πορτογαλο που μετα τα 50 δεν εχει μεταφορικα,εσυ για που μιλας?
η αλλη η απλη στο 5λιβρο εχει 65.

----------


## nadia

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36495 αυτην παιρνω εγω...!!!! γενικα η εταιρια αυτη ειναι κορυφαια κατα την γνωμη μου. ουτε νερα κραταει ουτε σε φουσκωνει ουτε τπτ.



σε τι γευση και πως σ φαινεται απο θεμα γευσης-διαλυτοτητας??

----------


## DORIAN CAP

ΤΗΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 4 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ,ΑΦΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΦΙΛΟΣ ...
ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΤΙΓΜΗΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ  ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΓΕΥΣΗ ΜΠΑΝΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ ΚΑΡΥΔΑ, Η ΜΠΑΝΑΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ ΚΑΡΥΔΑ...ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΓΕΥΣΕΙΣ... ......ΑΠΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΔΙΑΛΥΤΟΤΗΤΑΣ ,ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΙ  ΕΥΚΟΛΟΧΩΝΕΥΤΗ..... :03. Thumb up: 

**** Μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία, στην γλώσσα του διαδικτύου είναι σαν να φωνάζεις. Mods Team ****

----------


## DORIAN CAP

> ΤΗΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 4 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ,ΑΦΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΦΙΛΟΣ ...
> ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΤΙΓΜΗΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ  ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΓΕΥΣΗ ΜΠΑΝΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ ΚΑΡΥΔΑ, Η ΜΠΑΝΑΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ ΚΑΡΥΔΑ...ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΓΕΥΣΕΙΣ... ......ΑΠΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΔΙΑΛΥΤΟΤΗΤΑΣ ,ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΙ  ΕΥΚΟΛΟΧΩΝΕΥΤΗ.....
> 
> **** Μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία, στην γλώσσα του διαδικτύου είναι σαν να φωνάζεις. Mods Team ****


σωστη η παρατηρηση  :01.Ftou:  ... σορυ .........

----------


## ArgoSixna

Παραλιγο να κανω το λαθος να την αγορασω μαλιστα γλυκοκοιτουσα την 5κιλη και μετα ειδα οτι περιεχει xantham gum , για να ειναι πιο "πηχτη"... :02. Shock:  

*Που πηγε το smilie που κανει εμετο !!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## and345

αυτο γιατι ειναι κακο ?

----------


## koukoutsaki

και τσαμπα το εχει αυτο ...δεν ειναι καθολου πηχτη

----------


## ArgoSixna

Γιατι δημιουργει προβληματα σε αρκετους  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dr_nikiforos

Καλησπερα και καλως σας βρηκα.
Σας μελετω αρκετο καιρο απλως τωρα εχω αρχισει να "ασχολουμαι" εντατικα.

Θελω να ρωτησω εκτος απο γευσεις,
ποσο σας βοηθαει στο πρακτικο κομματι?
εννοω ενεργεια, ορεξη, γραμμωση κλπ?

----------


## Greg1997

> Καλησπερα και καλως σας βρηκα.
> Σας μελετω αρκετο καιρο απλως τωρα εχω αρχισει να "ασχολουμαι" εντατικα.
> 
> Θελω να ρωτησω εκτος απο γευσεις,
> ποσο σας βοηθαει στο πρακτικο κομματι?
> εννοω ενεργεια, ορεξη, γραμμωση κλπ?


Φιλε μου με την πρωτεινη ουτε ενεργεια θα δεις ουτε  γραμμωση με την πρωτεινη απλως θα συμπληρωσεις τα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης που λειπουν απο την διατροφη σου

ΥΓ:αγκες η συγκεκριμενη ειχε παρει ο κολλητος μου γευση σοκολατα και ετυχε να δοκιμασω σε νερο απο γευση τελεια 10/10 πολυ γεματη γευση με νερο φανταζομαι πως θα ειναι με γαλα!!

----------


## and345

Πολυ καλη πρωτεινη, την εχω παρει αρκετες φορες.
σοκολατα φουντουκι γευση 7/10 απο μενα
rocky road (σοκολατα αμυγδαλο) γευση 10/10
και περιμενω τωρα σοκολατα βατομουρο..... η επιλογη ηταν καθαρα γιατι ξεμεινα και ηταν μια απο τις διαθεσημες γευσεις
διαλυτοτητα και σε γαλα και σε νερο παραπολυ καλη, εκτος και αν ηταν παααρα πολυ παγωμενο το νερο που ηθελε λιγο παραπανω στο σεικερ

----------


## herculas

Πήρα για δοκιμή γεύση σοκολάτα φουντούκι.
Διαλυτότητα άριστη , πυκνότητα αρκετά καλή ,καθόλου νερουλή .
Γεύση πολύ καλή χωρίς να είναι υπερβολικά γλυκιά .Δεν αφήνει ξινίλα ή κάτι άλλο μετά .
Δεν μου προκάλεσε φουσκώματα , αντιθέτως μετά από 15 λεπτά μπορώ να φάω κανονικά .

Επειδή μερικοί είμαστε πιο μεγάλοι σε ηλικία και είχαμε συνηθήσει τις πρωτείνες με γεύση ποντικοφάρμακο , οι σύγχρονες μας μοιάζουν 
με γλυκίσματα και σε θέματα γεύσης ίσως να μην είμαστε αντικειμενικοί.

Περιμένω να μου έρθει  και με γεύση σοκολάτα καρύδα.

----------


## leon04

Μην πάρετε με γεύση capuccino. Εμένα δε μ' άρεσε  :01. Razz:

----------


## herculas

Αφού κατανάλωσα την προηγούμενη με γεύση σοκολάτα φουντούκι άρχισα και την σοκολάτα καρύδα.
Σε διαλυτότητα λίγο χειρότερη από την προηγούμενη αλλά και πάλι πολύ καλή.
Πυκνότητα επίσης άριστη , φουσκώματα μηδενικά αλλά η γεύση δε μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα.
Δεν είναι γλυκιά ούτε κατ ελάχιστον και στο τέλος άφηνε μια ελαφριά γεύση χημικήλας.

Θα παραμείνω στη σοκολάτα φουντούκι αν και θα πάρω και μια βανίλια να δω τι παίζει.

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Δεν είμαι καθόλου της σοκολάτας,όμως δεν είχα άλλη επιλογή και έτσι αγόρασα την σοκολάτα-φουντούκι.
Μπορώ να πω ότι την πίνω ευχάριστα,είναι σαν υγρή μερέντα και από μυρωδιά είναι τρομερή.
Διαλυτότητα αντάξια του ονόματός της 9/10.
Γεύση 8 με 9 στα 10. (Αν και ξαναλέω δεν είμαι σοκολατάκιας,όμως ένας φαν της σοκολάτας μπορεί να της βάλει άνετα το 10ράκι)
Δυστυχώς δεν έχει πολύ υψηλή περιεκτικότητα. Θα ήθελα μια 85άρα και όχι μια 73άρα όπως αυτή,πάντα σε αναλογία με τα χρήματα που έδωσα.
Επίσης ισχύει ότι δεν είναι από τις νερουλές,ούτε από τις πηκτές.
Γενικά αξίζει. Η Scitec είναι αξιοσέβαστη από πολλούς. Φυσικά υπάρχουν λιγότερο φημισμένες εταιρίες με πολύ καλύτερη τιμή σε αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## just chris

το οτι ειναι κ πανακριβη που το πας....

----------


## totis

Εμενα μου ειναι τελειως αδιαφορη και ακριβη για αυτα που δινει βρισκεις πολυ καλυτερες στην τιμη της και με χαλαει πολυ που σου δινει μονο 22 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη το σκουπ.......με χαλανε οι πρωτεινες κατω απο 24 με 25 γραμμαρια στο σκουπ εκτος κιαν ειναι πολυ χαμηλη η τιμη οποτε συμπληρωνεις.....

----------


## mazas

Πρεπει να ειναι η πιο ακριβη πρωτεινη της αγορας νομιζω....αξιζει???Μιλαμε για κοντα στα 90 ευρω για τη 2.2 κιλα.....τεραστια διαφορα στη τιμη με ολες τις υπολοιπες της κατηγοριας της.
Εχει κατι το διαφορετικο και ιδιαιτερο αυτη και ειναι τοσο ακριβη???

----------


## ArgoSixna

ε όχι και 90 ευρω τα 2 κιλα.. κατω απο 60 την βρισκεις ευκολα

oριστε ο χορηγος την εχει 57 στο google , 59 στο site του  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 
http://www.musclebody.gr/proteines/1...fessional.html

βγάζει γυρω στα 80 σκουπ ..

αντι-προταση "the protein works isolate" ή "myprotein isolate" ή "bulkpowders isolate" , πιο φθηνες πιο καθαρες πιο ποιοτικες

99 ευρω εχει η 4κιλη isolate της ιδιας εταιρειας. use google , save your money !

και 54 την βρισκω και φθηνοτερη οσο ψαχνω , 100 η 5κιλη συσκευασια απο αυτην εδω! *μην ζητησετε πμ , χρησιμοποιηστε το google

170 euro 5kg ο πορτογαλος.. παω να κλαψω για οσους αγορασουν απο εκει.......

----------


## mazas

> ε όχι και 90 ευρω τα 2 κιλα.. κατω απο 60 την βρισκεις ευκολα
> 
> oριστε ο χορηγος την εχει 57 στο google , 59 στο site του 
> http://www.musclebody.gr/proteines/1...fessional.html
> 
> βγάζει γυρω στα 80 σκουπ ..
> 
> αντι-προταση "the protein works isolate" ή "myprotein isolate" ή "bulkpowders isolate" , πιο φθηνες πιο καθαρες πιο ποιοτικες
> 
> ...



Φιλαρακι μου Argosixna με εσωσες....εισαι ο ανθρωπος μου παλι καλα που μου ειπες οτι την εχει στο Musclebody πιο φθηνα γιατι εψαχνα να τη βρω σε καποιο σαιτ σε πιο φθηνη τιμη απο τον πορτογαλλο
και ετσι μπηκα στο πορτογαλλο  και εκανα αιτημα εγγυησης χαμηλοτερης τιμης και δεχτηκαν να μου την αφησουν στην ιδια τιμη με το musclebody!!!!!!
Xιλια ευχαριστω αρχοντα μου ο θεος να σε εχει καλα

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Δε ξέρω τι λέτε,πάντως εγώ πήρα τα 2.300 γρ. με 51 ευρώ και βγάζει 80 σκουπς των 22γρ. Βασικά την μοιράστηκα με το τσικάκι μου. 40 δόσεις εγώ -40 αυτή στα 25,5 ευρώ και στα 1150 γρ. ο καθένας. Οπότε δεν βγήκαμε καθόλου χαμένοι συγκριτικά με το αν επιλέγαμε την διλιμπρη συσκευασία (των 900γρ.).  :01. Wink:  
Γενικά θα ήταν μια "σπάταλη" επιλογή,αλλά όπως το'κανα με συνέφερε από όλες τις απόψεις: εξαιρετικά reviews,γευστική whey που δεν είναι τόσο νερουλή όπως η gold standart. 
Και σοκολατάκιας να μην είσαι,η σοκολάτα-φουντούκι είναι σαν υγρή μερέντα,σαν φοντί ένα πράμα (που λίγο-πολύ όλοι καταβροχθίζαμε μια εποχή)  :01. Razz: 
Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πιο οικονομικά σκευάσματα από αυτή,αλλά είπαμε..πληρώνεις ποιότητα..το "όνομα" της εταιρίας.. την γεύση και την μυρωδιά. 
Θα φύγει στο άψε σβήσε,οπότε σειρά έχουν κάτι σκευάσματα της ΑΜΙΧ (whey pure fusion protein) με 37 ευρώ τα 2.300 γρ. (αν επιλέξεις 3 κουτιά) και 75άρα παρακαλώ . Βρήκα άλλους δυο φίλους να μοιραστούμε τα κουτιά,οπότε κάντε το κι εσείς έτσι.
Επίσης μετά από αυτά σίγουρα θα δοκιμάσω την Isolate ή την απλή της protein works. Αξίζει και είναι και από Ελληνική επιχείρηση.

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Εμενα μου ειναι τελειως αδιαφορη και ακριβη για αυτα που δινει βρισκεις πολυ καλυτερες στην τιμη της και με χαλαει πολυ που σου δινει μονο 22 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη το σκουπ.......με χαλανε οι πρωτεινες κατω απο 24 με 25 γραμμαρια στο σκουπ εκτος κιαν ειναι πολυ χαμηλη η τιμη οποτε συμπληρωνεις.....


Εμένα πάντως,όπως σου έχω ξαναπεί,με χαλάει να μη βγάζει πάνω από 54 σκουπς. Θέλω τουλάχιστον 71+ δόσεις ανά κουτί. Είμαι λίγα κιλά,οπότε εμένα μου είναι πολύ πιο σωστά τα 22-23 γρ. Άλλωστε καλύτερα να βάλεις ένα σκουπ με βουναλάκι (αντί για 30γρ που είναι η δόση της,να βάλεις 34γρ και να πάρεις τα 25 γρ. πρωτείνης με 67 δόσεις στο σύνολο,αντί τις 78 με τα 30γρ. σκουπ.  :01. Wink:

----------


## mazas

> Δε ξέρω τι λέτε,πάντως εγώ πήρα τα 2.300 γρ. με 51 ευρώ και βγάζει 80 σκουπς των 22γρ. Βασικά την μοιράστηκα με το τσικάκι μου. 40 δόσεις εγώ -40 αυτή στα 25,5 ευρώ και στα 1150 γρ. ο καθένας. Οπότε δεν βγήκαμε καθόλου χαμένοι συγκριτικά με το αν επιλέγαμε την διλιμπρη συσκευασία (των 900γρ.).  
> Γενικά θα ήταν μια "σπάταλη" επιλογή,αλλά όπως το'κανα με συνέφερε από όλες τις απόψεις: εξαιρετικά reviews,γευστική whey που δεν είναι τόσο νερουλή όπως η gold standart. 
> Και σοκολατάκιας να μην είσαι,η σοκολάτα-φουντούκι είναι σαν υγρή μερέντα,σαν φοντί ένα πράμα (που λίγο-πολύ όλοι καταβροχθίζαμε μια εποχή) 
> Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πιο οικονομικά σκευάσματα από αυτή,αλλά είπαμε..πληρώνεις ποιότητα..το "όνομα" της εταιρίας.. την γεύση και την μυρωδιά. 
> Θα φύγει στο άψε σβήσε,οπότε σειρά έχουν κάτι σκευάσματα της ΑΜΙΧ (whey pure fusion protein) με 37 ευρώ τα 2.300 γρ. (αν επιλέξεις 3 κουτιά) και 75άρα παρακαλώ . Βρήκα άλλους δυο φίλους να μοιραστούμε τα κουτιά,οπότε κάντε το κι εσείς έτσι.
> Επίσης μετά από αυτά σίγουρα θα δοκιμάσω την Isolate ή την απλή της protein works. Αξίζει και είναι και από Ελληνική επιχείρηση.



που την βρηκες 51 ευρω?αν δεν σε πειραζει στειλε μου σε πμ

----------


## totis

> Εμένα πάντως,όπως σου έχω ξαναπεί,με χαλάει να μη βγάζει πάνω από 54 σκουπς. Θέλω τουλάχιστον 71+ δόσεις ανά κουτί. Είμαι λίγα κιλά,οπότε εμένα μου είναι πολύ πιο σωστά τα 22-23 γρ. Άλλωστε καλύτερα να βάλεις ένα σκουπ με βουναλάκι (αντί για 30γρ που είναι η δόση της,να βάλεις 34γρ και να πάρεις τα 25 γρ. πρωτείνης με 67 δόσεις στο σύνολο,αντί τις 78 με τα 30γρ. σκουπ.


φιλε μην το ψαχνεις τοσο πολυ με τα συμπληρωματα παρε κατι που γουσταρεις εσυ και εισαι οκ.....τα αποτελεσματα δεν θα ερθουν απο αυτα αλλα απο το φαγητο σου,οπως σου εχουμε ξαναπει.....Τωρα οπως ειπες και εσυ οτι εισαι αδυνατος και οπως βλεπω απο την φωτο σου καπως ετσι ξεκινησα και εγω, αδυνατος αλλα ενας τυπος σωματος  που ειναι καλος για να χτισεις....αλλα θελει πολυ φαγητο για να παρεις ογκο ....πρεπει να ψαχτεις στο θεμα φαγητου....οπως ειχα ξαναγραψει οταν πρωτοξεκινησα πριν πολλα χρονια ειχα και εγω σαν και εσενα κολημα με τα συμπληρωματα και νομιζα οτι με αυτα θα φτιαξω το σωμα μου και επινα 4 με 5 σκουπ την ημερα,τσαμπα τοσα λεφτα που εδινα,,,,δεν ειδα και τιποτα το σημαντικο.....την διαφορα την ειδα οταν εφτιαξα πολυ την διατροφη μου.....τωρα με τα χρονια εχω φτασει σε ενα επιπεδο πολυ καλο,πρωτεινη περνω αλλα ενα σκουπ την ημερα δεν χρειαζομαι παραπανω και κατα καιρους και καμια κρεατινη την οποια την θεωρω ενα απο τα δυο πιο καλα συμπληρωματα που μπορει να παρει καποιος.......

----------


## totis

> ε όχι και 90 ευρω τα 2 κιλα.. κατω απο 60 την βρισκεις ευκολα
> 
> oριστε ο χορηγος την εχει 57 στο google , 59 στο site του 
> http://www.musclebody.gr/proteines/1...fessional.html
> 
> βγάζει γυρω στα 80 σκουπ ..
> 
> αντι-προταση "the protein works isolate" ή "myprotein isolate" ή "bulkpowders isolate" , πιο φθηνες πιο καθαρες πιο ποιοτικες
> 
> ...




ArgoSixna φιλε απο τις τρεις αυτες που ανεφερες πια θεωρεις καλυτερη απο την προσωπικη σου αποψη ?......

----------


## ArgoSixna

Χωρις να εχω δοκιμασει απο mp + bp , μονο 2 σκουπ απο tpw θεωρω οτι καλυτερη επιλογη θα ειναι απο bp . και η πρασινη 4κιλη isolate της scitec στα 99 ειναι πολυ τιμια επιλογη

Βεβαια αν δεν εχεις θεμα με λακτοζη οπως εγω , βρισκεις τα 5κιλα whey με 50-60 ευρω οποτε δεν το συζηταμε !!

----------


## totis

> Χωρις να εχω δοκιμασει απο mp + bp , μονο 2 σκουπ απο tpw θεωρω οτι καλυτερη επιλογη θα ειναι απο bp . και η πρασινη 4κιλη isolate της scitec στα 99 ειναι πολυ τιμια επιλογη
> 
> Βεβαια αν δεν εχεις θεμα με λακτοζη οπως εγω , βρισκεις τα 5κιλα whey με 50-60 ευρω οποτε δεν το συζηταμε !!


Να σαι καλα ArgoSixna...ρωτησα για εναν φιλο που ητανε μαζι μου και ειχαμε πιασει μια συζητησει και δεν τις ηξερα αυτες τις τρεις που ανεφερες....Εγω ειμαι ενταξει με αυτες τις δυο που περνω δεν τις αλλαζω ειμαι ικανοποιημενος,,,,,

----------


## just chris

> Χωρις να εχω δοκιμασει απο mp + bp , μονο 2 σκουπ απο tpw θεωρω οτι καλυτερη επιλογη θα ειναι απο bp . και η πρασινη 4κιλη isolate της scitec στα 99 ειναι πολυ τιμια επιλογη
> 
> Βεβαια αν δεν εχεις θεμα με λακτοζη οπως εγω , βρισκεις τα 5κιλα whey με 50-60 ευρω οποτε δεν το συζηταμε !!


κ τα 23 ευρω μεταφορικα τα προσθεσες?εχουν καλες τιμες δε λεω αλλα τα μεταφορικα τους ειναι λες κ τα φερνουν απο χωριο της βραζιλιας.too much!

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> κ τα 23 ευρω μεταφορικα τα προσθεσες?εχουν καλες τιμες δε λεω αλλα τα μεταφορικα τους ειναι λες κ τα φερνουν απο χωριο της βραζιλιας.too much!


Σωστότατος!! Από αλλού κι αλλού έρχονται τσάμπα με 50 ευρώ παραγγελία. Εκεί στην Αγγλία,στην κοσμάρα τους.

----------


## Billys51

η γευση ασπρη σοκολατα-φραουλα ειναι καλη? επισης αυτο που περιεχει gum για να ειναι πηχτη τι παιζει?

----------


## jam

λοιπον την κτυπαω σε λιγακι, τι γευση προτεινεται να παρω , καθαρα σε γευση αναφερομαι τι εχετε να προτεινεται οσοι δοκιμασατε ?  :01. Unsure: 
-Chocolate Cookies  
-Chocolate Hazel
-Strawberry White Chocolate

----------


## ArgoSixna

σοκο φουντουκι , κουκις σιγουρα θα εχεις ξαναπιει και η φραουλα δεν!

----------


## jam

να σου πω την αληθεια τι σκεφτομαι , βασικα δεν πινω προτεινη , την χρησιμοποιω μονο πρωι στο φουρνο μικροκυμματων με βρωμι.γαλα,αυγα , μονο ενα σκουπ χρησιμοποιω καθημερινα σε αυτο το γευμα δεν πινω αρα δεν με ενδιαφερει τοσο η γευση με νερο κτλ , απλα δεν ξερω τι παει πιο πολυ με το εξης γευμα  :08. Turtle:   :01. Unsure:  και εγω για σοκο - φουντουκι παω μεχρι τωρα παντως  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## herculas

Σοκολάτα φουντούκι είναι καταπληκτική .
Είμαι στο 3ο πεντόκιλο που καταναλώνω .

Φράουλα έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά μου φάνηκε πολύ γλυκιά .

----------


## jam

μολις την κτυπησα  :03. Thumb up:  σε 2 μερες ερχεται  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jam

και ενα ριβιου για την η πρωτεινη που χρησιμοποιω εδω και λιγες μερες, απλα επειδη την χρησιμοποιω μονο στο πρωινο κεικ πρωτεινης στο φουρνο μικροκυμματων δεν μπορουσα να στηρικτω εκει ! Σημερα λοιπον την δοκιμασα με γαλα , 
λοιπον γευση σοκολατα&φουντουκι , διαλυτικοτητα , λιγος αφρος , αλλα μια χαρα σε θεμα κομματακια κτλ ουτε ιχνος !  :03. Thumb up: 
απο γευση τωρα , ειναι σαν νουτελα/χαζελλα με γαλα , για μενα ειναι απο τις πιο ωραιες γευσης που δοκιμασα , και με νερο δεν εχει πολυ διαφορα , οπως και ναχει τελεια γευση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DimiCOB

Μόλις πήρα την έκδοση LS(Lightly Sweetened) γευση βανίλια.Γεύση 10/10  διαλυτότητα 10/10 πάρα πολύ καλή πρωτείνη και με πολύ λιγότερα γλυκαντικά.

----------


## maoukos

Η πρωτεΐνη που χρησιμοποιώ τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια! τρομερή γεύση και τέλεια διαλυτότητα.. για την τιμή δεν το συζητάω, με 47 ευρώ δεν την αλλάζεις για καμία..

Σοκολάτα - φουντούκι 10/10
Λευκή σοκολάτα - φράουλα 9/10
Μέλι - βανίλια 8/10
Σοκολάτα - φυστικοβούτηρο 8/10

Edit:
47 την βρήκα Γερμανία κ τόσο με την έδωσε κ ο Πορτογάλος με Price Beat.

----------


## Ntaras

Διαλυτότητα κουταλιού (όπως μ'αρέσει να λέω) 10/10
Γεύση Chocolate Hazelnut 8/10 έχει πολύ έντονη γεύση φουντουκιού

----------


## Onare_skg

σημερα πηρα την ls choco πολυ σοβαρη προτεινη +ταυρινη απο τα καλυτερα αμινοπροφιλ καλη τιμη απαλη γευση χωρις ξινιλες ευκολοδιαλυτη 0 φουσκωμα ,but made in hungary χαθηκε κανενας κολοσσος να ανοιξει ελλαδα εργοστασιο τοση αχρηστια ? ..Go for it  :03. Clap:

----------


## TrankLL

Παιδεία άμα την πάρω μαζί με bcaa της ON, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα σωστά;;;

----------


## Ευάγγελος619

*****

Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας να μου πείτε αν αυτή η πρωτείνη είναι καλή.



**** Χρησημοποιούμε πρώτα την αναζήτηση πριν ανοίξουμε νέο θέμα,mods team ****

----------


## Stefanos9

Αναμεσα σε αυτη τν πρωτεινη και την gold standard της ON Ποια προτινεται?ελεγα ν δοκιμασω την συγκεκριμενη γτ στο 5kg αξιζει οικονομικα

----------


## Stefanos9

Pump.
Αν μπορει καποιος ας μου απαντησει παραπανω

----------


## beefmeup

αν βγαινεις οικονομικα παρε της ΟΝ.

----------


## PanosDanis

Την εγκαινιασα σημερα με γευση καραμελα. Απλα καταπληκτικη.

Διαλυτοτητα: 10/10
Γευση: 9/10 (θα θελα λιγο ακομα πιο εντονη γευση)

Γενικα δε φανηκε πηχτη αλλα ουτε νερουλη.

----------


## Feth

Λαμβανωντας υποψην ότι είναι protein blend, υποθετω  δεν ειναι για μετά την προπονηση έτσι? Σκευτομαι να την αγορασω

Όταν η πρωτεινη είναι blend είναι συνηθως concentrate+isolate ή καποιες εταιρείες βάζουν και άλλα πράγματα περα από αυτά τα 2?

----------


## sobral

> Λαμβανωντας υποψην ότι είναι protein blend, υποθετω  δεν ειναι για μετά την προπονηση έτσι? Σκευτομαι να την αγορασω
> 
> Όταν η πρωτεινη είναι blend είναι συνηθως concentrate+isolate ή καποιες εταιρείες βάζουν και άλλα πράγματα περα από αυτά τα 2?


Καθαρή πρωτείνη ορού γάλακτος σε μείγμα concentrate κ isolate είναι οπότε κάνει για μετά την προπόνηση όπως κ όλες οι άλλες του είδους αυτού.

----------


## Feth

Επεσε στα χέρια μου ένα δειγμα της συγκεκριμένης πρωτεΐνης σε γευση σοκολάτα πορτοκάλι

Ισως ότι καλυτερο έχω δοκιμάσει! Η γευση απιστευτη, διαλυτοτητα κανενα πρόβλημα ισα ισα κιωλας με 4-5 κουνηματα ειχε διαλυθεί τελειως, γενικά όλα κομπλέ. :03. Thumb up: 

Να σημειωσω πως την πήρα με γάλα και όχι με νερό.  :01. Smile:

----------


## Feth

Να προσθέσω πως η γευση είναι ακριβως σαν την γευση των softkings μπισκότων σοκολάτα πορτοκάλι  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Την τσιμπησα κ γω απο τον Αθλητη.

Διαλυτοτητα: 10/10 παρολο που εβαλα λιγοτερο απο 250μλ νερο και 1μιση σκουπ.
Γευση σοκολατα: 10/10

Φουσκωματα κτλ τιποτα. :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μεταπροπονητικη δοκιμη σημερα απο δειγμα σε γευση banaba ,τελεια διαλυτοτητα , απαλη υφη κ ευπεπτη. Μου θυμησε μια whey της USN που ειχα δοκιμασει.

----------


## TOLISKON

Για μένα η γεύση HAZELNUT τα σπάει!

Την πήρα πριν λίγες μέρες από ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, που δίνουν και ένα μπλουζάκι δώρο.

----------


## nikosnef4

καλησπερα παιδια θα μπορουσε καποιος π τν εχει δοκιμασει να μ πει αν ειναι αποδοτικη???

----------


## Polyneikos

> καλησπερα παιδια θα μπορουσε καποιος π τν εχει δοκιμασει να μ πει αν ειναι αποδοτικη???


Ειναι ευγευστη, με καλή διαλυτότητα και οσοι την έχουν δοκιμάσει τους άρεσε.

----------


## zaxarias17

Κάνει για Πριν ξαπλώσω την νύχτα και το proi μόλις ξυπνήσεις?  

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D320 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Feth

> Κάνει για Πριν ξαπλώσω την νύχτα και το proi μόλις ξυπνήσεις?  
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D320 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ναι , μπορείς να την πάρεις.

----------


## zaxarias17

Εφχαριστω πού απάντησες στην απορία μου

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D320 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## zaxarias17

Ποσο πρεπει να γεμίσει το σκουπ για 25gr? Γιατί προτι φορά που περνο προτείνει 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D320 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Feth

Μεχρι πάνω, αλλιώς πάρε ενα κουτάλι της σουπάς γεμισέτο και ριξτο στο shaker η οπου το βαζεις tespa.

Αν έχεις ηλεκτρνική ζυγαρια κουζίνας μετρησέτο εκει και βάλε την ποσοτητα που αντιστοιχει σε ενα σκουπάκι.

----------


## parex

Παιδιά εγώ ήμουν σε αυτή και ανάμεσα στην dymatize elite και κατέληξα στη dymatize γιατί αυτή εχει μεγάλη ποσότητα ασπαρτάμης ! Γεύση έχω ακούσει πως είναι φοβερή αλλα σε κάποιους εχει ενοχλήσεις στο έντερο 


 6s plus 

----------


## Anithos

ειδες εσυ ότι στα συστατικα της εχει ασπαρταμη; εισαι σιγουρος ή ειδες καμια άλλη;

----------


## orck

Σουκραλοζη εχει μεσα απο οσο βλεπω. Διαφορετικο πραγμα απο την ασπαρταμη.

----------


## parex

Για τη δεξιά δεν μιλάμε? 
Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει συσταση αλλά η συγκεκριμένη έχει ασπαρταμη και μεγάλη ποσότητα γύρο στο 10. Τώρα μπορεί να την έχω μπερδέψει 


 6s plus 

----------


## Anithos

τα συστατικά της παντως από το σαιτ της SCITEC (και από όλα τα σαιτ) είναι : Chocolate: Whey Protein Concentrate (from Milk, Emulsifier: Soy Lecithin) containing lactoglobulin, lactoferrin, lactalbumin and immunoglobulin protein fractions; Fat-reduced Cocoa Powder (10-12%), Taurine, Flavors (Chocolate, Cream), Sodium Chloride, L-Glutamine, L-Leucine, Thickener (Xanthan gum), Sweeteners (Acesulfame K, Sucralose), Whey Protein Isolate (from Milk, Emulsifier: Soy Lecithin Bromelain extracted from Ananas comosus (1200 GDU/g), Papain extracted from Carica papaya (1.5 FIP U/mg), Dextrose
αν η δικια σου γραφει ότι εχει  ασπαρταμη ,τι να πω ...μπορει και να είναι πολύ καινουργια και να αλλαξε η συνθεση της και να βαλανε ασπαρταμη ή είναι καμια μουφα...
τι να εχεις μπερδευσει ...ή γραφει πισω ότι εχει ασπαρταμη ή δεν γραφει ,είναι ξεκάθαρα τα πραγματα

----------


## parex

Παιδιά θα το κοιτάξω πάλι γιατί αν όντως δεν εχει θα την πάρω σίγουρα την επόμενη φορά γιατί τι βρίσκω και **** τα 2820 και από γεύση σούπερ . 


 6s plus 

----------


## orck

Ειδικά αυτό το +20% είναι πολύ καλό. Ξέρει κανείς που το βρίσκουμε; Εάν απαγορεύεται δημοσια αναφορά ένα πμ είναι επιτρεπτό;

----------


## Eggbo

Παιδες εχει δυο βδομαδες που λαιρνω την συγκεκριμενη και εχω περιεργες ενοχλησεις στο εντερο και δυσκοιλιοτητες....δυσανεξια στην λακτοζη δεν ειμαι σιγουρα...μηπως περιεχει πολλες χρωστηκες?ξερει κανενας?

----------


## parex

> Παιδες εχει δυο βδομαδες που λαιρνω την συγκεκριμενη και εχω περιεργες ενοχλησεις στο εντερο και δυσκοιλιοτητες....δυσανεξια στην λακτοζη δεν ειμαι σιγουρα...μηπως περιεχει πολλες χρωστηκες?ξερει κανενας?


Και ένας φίλος μου που την πήρε είχε ενοχλήσεις στο έντερο 


 6s plus 

----------


## trainer

Έχω πάρει μέχρι στιγμής τις γεύσεις φουντούκι και βανίλια. Καμία ενόχληση, και γενικά καλές εντυπώσεις.

----------


## NikosP26

Μην λέμε χαζομάρες παιδιά η συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη δεν έχει ασπαρταμη... Δεν χρησιμοποιείται πλέον ειδικά από μεγάλες εταιρίες.... Η συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη είναι υψηλού επιπέδου την χρησιμοποιώ το τελευταίο διάστημα και είναι άριστη σε διαλυτοτητα ευπεψια και γεύση
Ασπαρταμη περιείχαν οι πρώτες παρτίδες πλέον στα συστατικά δεν αναγράφεται ασπαρταμη 
Επίσης άσχετα για την ασπαρταμη το ίδιο το σαιτ της Scitec περιέχει τα laboratory tests για όλες τις πρωτεΐνες της εταιρείας αρκεί να καταχωρήσετε το bunch number που αναγράφεται στο πίσω μέρος του κουτιού

----------


## NikosP26

Batch number όχι bunch μπερδεύτηκα

----------


## Nikolakias

> Για τη δεξιά δεν μιλάμε? 
> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει συσταση αλλά η συγκεκριμένη έχει ασπαρταμη και μεγάλη ποσότητα γύρο στο 10. Τώρα μπορεί να την έχω μπερδέψει 
> 
> 
>  6s plus 


Ποια προτεινεις απ τις δυο γιατι για dymatize εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα πραγματα 
Για την αλλη στο κοκκινο κουβα διαβασα περιεργα σχολοια

----------


## parex

> Ποια προτεινεις απ τις δυο γιατι για dymatize εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα πραγματα 
> Για την αλλη στο κοκκινο κουβα διαβασα περιεργα σχολοια


Dymatize φίλε. Σε εμένα βγήκε πιο καλή και από την on gold. Και καλή γεύση σε σχέση με την on

----------


## Nikolakias

Οκ
Ωραιος

----------


## somalos

τριτη εβδομαδα που την περνω εχω να πω τα εξης
γευση σοκολατα 5/10 δεν μου αρεσει αν και αυτα ειναι λιγο πολυ υποκυμενικα
διαλητοτητα 9/10 με λιγα χτυπηματα κανεις την δουλεια σου
το πιο σημαντικο σε εμενα ειναι οτι δεν μου προκαλει φουσκωματα οπως καποιες αλλες
που εχω δοκημασει και λογικα θα την ξαναπαρω...σε αλλη γευση βεβαια :01. Razz:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι βγαίνει σε πολλές γεύσεις οπότε έχει κάποιος την δυνατότητα επιλογών.
Μπορείτε να δείτε τις γεύσεις μπαίνοντας στο site του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ *εδώ* 2350gr. Ανεβάζουμε και την πιο πρόσφατη φώτο του προϊόντος μαζί με τον πίνακα συστατικών.

----------


## Panhell34

Μόλις σήμερα παρέλαβα αυτήν εδώ,σε γεύση φράουλα-άσπρη σοκολάτα!Σαν γεύση πιο πολύ καταλαβαίνεις την φράουλα,η άσπρη σοκολάτα κατά τη γνώμη μου χάνεται λίγο!Κάτα τα άλλα μου άρεσε πολύ θα έβαζα γεύση 9/10 και διαλυτότητα πάλι 8-9/10 γιατί ενώ διαλύεται με λίγα χτυπήματα προσωπικά εμένα μου άφρισε αρκετά!Ισως την χτύπησα πολύ?Δεν ξέρω!Είναι και ευκολοχώνευτη

----------


## Georgek1991

Μετα απο ενα μηνα χρησης, καλη πρωτεινη για τα λεφτα της.
Διαλυτοτητα: 8/10 το μονο που με χαλαει ειναι οτι στο τελος του shaker αφηνει κατι κοκους.
Γευση: εχω παρει την cookies cream αρκετα καλη 8/10.

Το μονο που με χαλασε ειναι αυτα τα υπολοιματα που αφηνει στο τελος του shaker.

----------

